# Has anyone tried this on the bionic.



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone has tried this on their bionic.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3203-APP-FREE-PropModder-by-n00bware-(UPDATED-9.19.11)

Thanks
T.A.


----------

